# Melted cheese in mes



## scarps23 (Mar 18, 2017)

Got the amnps. Tried smoking last night in cool temps outside. Probably 30 degrees. Checked early on and everything was fine for first hour. Went to pull at 2 1/2 hours and it was melted. 

My guess is a flare up. I had pulled chip feeder out a few inches. Other variable was I foiled the drip tray in case it melted. Any ideas or advice? Smoker wasn't on. Cheese wasn't hard to clean up and was probably $12 worth so not a huge deal. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbilly jim (Mar 18, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> Got the amnps. Tried smoking last night in cool temps outside. Probably 30 degrees. Checked early on and everything was fine for first hour. Went to pull at 2 1/2 hours and it was melted.
> 
> My guess is a flare up._* I had pulled chip feeder out a few inches.*_ Other variable was I foiled the drip tray in case it melted. Any ideas or advice? Smoker wasn't on. Cheese wasn't hard to clean up and was probably $12 worth so not a huge deal.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the chip feeder thing.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> I don't understand the chip feeder thing.



On the MES there is a chip tube in the side for smoke generation.  When an AMAZEN tube/tray is used, you have to pull the tube out a bit for oxygen entry.  

I would bet on a flare up as well.  If you have a wireless thermometer, use it next time to monitor the chamber temp and set a high level alarm for early warning.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Mar 18, 2017)

When I set up to run a cold smoke, I check the AMNPS several times over the course of the first few hours. I've only had one flare, but several burn-outs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

You had the smoker turned off right?

Al


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> You had the smoker turned off right?
> 
> 
> 
> Al



....smoker wasn't on. It was kind of windy and I think the wind was coming from the direction I had the chip feeder opened up a little. 

Just need to watch it closer and I can keep out of wind in a different location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Hillbilly Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the chip feeder thing.
> ...



.....need to get one with an alarm. That would solve any issues. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 21, 2017)

I didn't mention that I didn't put any water in the water pan. Would that have made the difference? I just bought some good cheese today and hope to try again tonight. Thanks for the vice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2017)

Consider a mailbox for your AMNPS.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2017)

Use sawdust in the tray.   Alot less heat.  I smoke cheese in the summer with a mes, AMNPS and dust


----------

